# AGR Points



## Rail Freak (Apr 7, 2010)

I believe I read somewhere that you must travel on Amtrak within a 3 year period or lose your points???

If that's the case, if you travel during that time strictly using points & not purchasing travel, do you lose the accumilated points???

Thanx


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is the policy...



> D. Point Expiration
> 1. Subject to the terms of this TOC, Points earned under the Program will not expire as long as the Program continues and the Member travels on Amtrak using their Membership Number within a 3-year period.
> 
> 2. If no Amtrak travel is purchased, recorded or reported within a 3-year period, or if you do not make and honor an Amtrak travel reservation within this timeframe, your points will expire. You can view all Point and Travel activity by logging into "My Account" on this Site.


It says purchased, recorded or reported. I would think AGR reward travel would count as recorded or reported (not sure what the difference is between those two).


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 10, 2010)

Just to be sure, I would just take a cheap short trip - like Tampa to Lakeland, Birmingham to Atlanta or LA to Ontario! I am a gambling man, but I would not gamble XX,XXX AGR points on a "maybe". That is why I do my AGR trips with some short paid segments.

In October, I'm doing the KWD-CBS trip. Thr $6.00 ticket I'm buying from STL to KWD satisfies the 3 year requirement!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Apr 10, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Just to be sure, I would just take a cheap short trip - like Tampa to Lakeland, Birmingham to Atlanta or LA to Ontario! I am a gambling man, but I would not gamble XX,XXX AGR points on a "maybe". That is why I do my AGR trips with some short paid segments.
> In October, I'm doing the KWD-CBS trip. Thr $6.00 ticket I'm buying from STL to KWD satisfies the 3 year requirement!


At least you were able to get in on the Loophole before it closed; I'm hoping to do KCY-CBS then on into CHI later this summer but now it looks like I'll have to pony up more points.

I do have the _*Heartland Flyer*_ standing by for low fare "emergency trips" and if needed I can have a friend drive me down to Purcell, about 20 miles south of me to catch the northbound and have him meet me at Norman. Pretty neat!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 10, 2010)

Another "trick" is to boole a round trip to someherer chearp. One way, book you (Dave) and the other way book the other person (Marek). Unless they chect for ID (which rarely happens to me) , I could pasdd for Mareek - but I doubt I could pass for Dot! This way, Mareek's points are extended for 3 years! h34r:


----------



## Cristobal (Apr 10, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Another "trick" is to boole a round trip to someherer chearp. One way, book you (Dave) and the other way book the other person (Marek). Unless they chect for ID (which rarely happens to me) , I could pasdd for Mareek - but I doubt I could pass for Dot! This way, Mareek's points are extended for 3 years! h34r:


Been drinking already today? :lol:


----------



## rrdude (Apr 10, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Another "trick" is to boole a round trip to someherer chearp. One way, book you (Dave) and the other way book the other person (Marek). Unless they chect for ID (which rarely happens to me) , I could pasdd for Mareek - but I doubt I could pass for Dot! This way, Mareek's points are extended for 3 years! h34r:
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 10, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Cristobal said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Aloha

That's what happens when he is kept off trains, remember first the KIN floods, then he flew, I am surprised he made some sense. :huh: :huh:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 10, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Cristobal said:
> ...


Plus, don't forget (hic!) this (hic!) wrong coast time (hic!) - and I think I also (hic!) caught Eric-itis! :lol:


----------

